# What do you carry in your man purse



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going to be hunting soon and just like to know whats the list of items everyone carries with them. You know so I can steal some ideas.

I bet this might have been posted before but lets hear the about the new and updated packs along with the old setups

Thanks

Ndspecial


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Catty, ammo and phone for quick walks

If im doing an all day hunt then a drinks a must, especially a hot flask of tea when it gets cold ha


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Slingshot, ammo, knife, phone (make sure it's on SILENT). I always make sure my slingshot and ammo are easiest to get out of my purse.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I would carry a knife a spare band set,ammo,first aid kit and a survival kit


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> What do you carry in your man purse


I'll put in it a SS, ammo, water, multi-tool and a cellphone, but I'll never call it a man purse. Just a bag or a side bag or, if you insist, simply a purse - anyone got a problem with me carrying a purse?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> ndspecial said:
> 
> 
> > What do you carry in your man purse
> ...


Woah man, I've often called it a man purse! You got a problem with me calling it a man purse!?!?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Extra bands, 550 cord, bug dope, spare ammo, small sharpening stone, knife, fire starter, plastic bags, small flash light and spare aa battery.

These are the things that live in my bag all the time, items may be added as needed, the items named really don't take up too much room at all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 43843


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

i should add "OR BACKPACK" to the question above for those who feel ashamed of wearing a man purse :cursin:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Woah man, I've often called it a man purse! You got a problem with me calling it a man purse!?!?


From the dictionary:

purse (pûrs)_n._

*1. * A woman's bag for carrying keys, a wallet, and other personal items; a handbag.

So if it's a women's bag you are actually calling your shoulder bag a "man's woman's bag". does that sound right to you? :banghead:

stop using fashion-world terminology! :cursin: just sayin'....


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Woah man, I've often called it a man purse! You got a problem with me calling it a man purse!?!?
> ...


You are wrong.

"noun
<a></a>1chiefly British a small pouch of leather or plastic used for carrying money, *typically *by a woman"

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/purse?q=purse

It would be acceptable to just refer to it then, as simply a purse, because typically does not necessarily mean always. That would be fallacious reasoning.

Now the term "man" purse would be more of a pop cultural reference. Since it's typical use is found in women, this is used to distinguish it's use by a man... even though a man could simply refer to it as a purse. If you're against pop cultural references, that's okay... however, it wouldn't change the fact it's an accepted norm.

In short, both purse and "man" purse are acceptable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 43858


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

And back too what you carry on a hunting outing


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and also usually carry my micro fishing rod and a small tackle box.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> And back too what you carry on a hunting outing


I apologize if I went too far off course... I take my purse /'s very seriously. 



August West said:


> Oh and also usually carry my micro fishing rod and a small tackle box.


If only I knew how to fish, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

CM, Watch a few youtube vids and go for it, every bit as addictive as catties and puts an excellent meal on the table as well.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I want a man-purse now!!!



I did have one but it got lost on a hunting trip 

SMS


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I take me cooler bag.. keeps beer colder


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I used to go on my outings with everything I would need to survive total disaster for as long as I need to but that pretty much was to get a workout. Now that I'm more familiar with the areas I usually go to I travel very light most of the time with just the versapack from flippinout. which is filled with two slingshots, ammo, knife, lighter and a couple candy bars. for a trip longer than a few hours I'll bring a backpack also with a hatchet, sweater, toilet paper, a small water bottle and some snacks for my dog and I.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


You're both wrong! It's a handbag. A purse is what women keep in the handbag to keep their money in. The reason it's called a purse is because traditionally they pursed together to seal. Americans and Canadians, wrongly, call a ladies purse a wallet and a handbag a purse.

I have the full backing of the Queen on this, please change your ways or incur her wrath.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Davidka said:
> ...


That would be correct when looking at the etymology of the word. I think current definitions have changed though.

However... forget all that, did you just suggest to me that Canadian's can be wrong!?!? :angrymod:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

In my "possibles bag"

slingshot

ammo

multitool

compass

small tree ID book (because i'm a nerd)

Very small first aid kit

magnesium firestarter (i keep this in an altoids tin also stuffed with dryer lint, great tinder)

a few safety pins, so many uses!

phone

water

small roll of cordage


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

One forty-five caliber automatic
Two boxes of ammunition
Four days' concentrated emergency rations
One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible
One hundred dollars in rubles
One hundred dollars in gold
Nine packs of chewing gum
One issue of prophylactics
Three lipsticks
Three pair of nylon stockings.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> yeeharr said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


My missus is a Canuck, from Ontario. I wouldn't dream of telling her that she was wrong but, as she lives in England, she's having to learn to speak correctly. I have succumb to her charms and allow the use of the word "diaper". When she asks me to get some chips I know that she wants crisps. When she tells me that the trash cans have had a skunk around them, I know that a fox has crapped by our bins. When she needs to use the toilet she asks for the washrooms. When we go to the supermarket I let her call it the grocery store and I'm fine to let he call petrol, "gas".

I allow all of this because she is the nicest person in the world. Even for a Canadian she's extremely nice.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> That would be correct when looking at the etymology of the word. I think current definitions have changed though.
> 
> However... forget all that, did you just suggest to me that Canadian's can be wrong!?!? :angrymod:


Tomato, tomato - it doesn't matter how you call it as long as you can safely carry your tampons around... :neener:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > That would be correct when looking at the etymology of the word. I think current definitions have changed though.
> ...


It's that time of month for me, what else can I say... 

@ yeehar - I'm glad you married a proper girl from Canada, we have the hottest women for sure. It still doesn't change the fact you're wrong though.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


 Canada here i come!


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> One forty-five caliber automatic
> Two boxes of ammunition
> Four days' concentrated emergency rations
> One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
> ...


I also call my small fly fishing rod 7' 4wt a sawed off shot gun to make it sound more mean. And also with the world coming to an end soon i can understand you having all that chewing gum.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

The Gopher said:


> In my "possibles bag"
> 
> slingshot
> 
> ...


I really need to learn the different types of trees. never knew till lately how important they are for all sorts of game.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's hear a breakdown of what you use the items in your bag for ABG, I have never needed most of that on a slingshot hunting trip. Although I too routinely carry a 9mm and 2 spare mags of ammo.

EDIT: and congratulations on starting to hunt as well as target shoot with your slingshots, it really is a fantastic hobby.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

ndspecial said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > One forty-five caliber automatic
> ...


Must be a Canadian/Australian thing as I am totally lost????


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Buns,

You should take a pic of your bag and contents, I would be interested in seeing it and what animals do you hunt?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

"Its just a bag Jim, but not as we know it"


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:iono: i've yet to find one that matches both my shoes and eye color. :mellow:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> :iono: i've yet to find one that matches both my shoes and eye color. :mellow:


Not me, I have OD-Green eyes.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

For all who need to watch Dr. Strangelove 30 more times.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

now i understand, now i have to search for the movie lol


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Got me a man purse made up.

*Wire coathanger slingshot with #64 rubber bands
*A custom poly slingshot i got from a good friend& TBG setup
*a Half gallon jug of water ( i get occupied easily in the woods)
*Beef Jerkey and some Peanut butter crackers 
*Knife&Knife sharpener
*.50 steel balls
*Snare Wire
*Extra bands
*Phone
*My small "survival kit" i made myself


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> One forty-five caliber automatic
> Two boxes of ammunition
> Four days' concentrated emergency rations
> One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
> ...


This made me laugh so hard. :rofl:

This is the manliest thread I have read on here thus far. Beyond amusing. Thanks for the laugh boys! :banana: (p.s. the emoticons on this forum are fantastic)


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, finally got around to documenting what is actually in my man purse.

-leather pouch of various ammo.
-Altoids tin with dryer lint and magnesium firestarter.
-first aid kit: bandaids, a few feet of athletic tape, razor blade, needle, 2 alcohol pads, 2 iodine pads, antibiotic ointment, matches.
-Gerber saw
-silva ranger compass
- slingshot
-tree book
-2, 20 foot lengths of cordage.
-leatherman

And I've got the maxpedition thermite on my Christmas wish list


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Forgot the pic.


----------

